# Army RP



## Werram (27. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin am Überlegen wider mit WoW anzufangen und auf der Suche nach einer RP Gilde, die RP eher in Richtung Wache, Kampfeinheiten oder Armee macht. Also Patrouillen Kampfeinsätze ect. Weiß da jemand eine Gilde die so etwas in Regemäßigen Abständen macht?


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (27. März 2012)

Leider nicht aber sag bescheid wenn du was findest hört sich nämlich intresannt an.^^

Mfg Jed


----------



## Hugenotte (27. März 2012)

Also PR in WoW kannste vergessen, es gibt wohl nichmal mehr auf RP Servern wirklich RP.

Aber wenn man RP Freund ist sollte man wohl GW2 ins Auge fassen, da es alleine schon durch die persönliche Story usw RP mässig sehr viel bietet und man dich da generell wohl sehr schön austoben kann.

Ich persönlich bin ansich nicht so der RP Freund, aber bin trotzdem schon dazu verleitet mir für meinen Charr Ingi nen Werdegang zu überlegen und ingame auch zu "leben".


----------

